# Il est produit....un constat d’huissier



## danielarinaldini

*T*rovo questa frase in un documento legale

Il est produit des revues étrangères et un constat d’huissier annexant la saisie papier de sites internet en anglais non destinés spécifiquement à un public français

*C*apisco che "vengono prodottte riviste straniere e una constatazione giudiziaria che associa l'inserimento su carta di siti internet ecc ecc

*D*ico bene o no?

*G*razie infinite!


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusa Daniela, la lingua originale è davvero il francese? È possibile, lo so, perché il linguaggio degli ufficiali giudizari è molto particolare... Potresti dare la frase precedente? Può aiutare.


----------



## danielarinaldini

matoupaschat said:


> Scusa Daniela, la lingua originale è davvero il francese? È possibile, lo so, perché il linguaggio degli ufficiali giudizari è molto particolare...



*S*ì dovrebbe essere originale da quello che posso capire, se fosse tradotto si vedrebbe, probabilmente manca qualcosa nella frase è possibile


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusa, mentre rispondevi, stavo "_editando_" la mia risposta => 





> Potresti dare la frase precedente? Può aiutare.


----------



## danielarinaldini

*L*a frase precedente non serve a molto. *S*i tratta di pubblicaizone su riviste di materiale che ha violato un diritto d'autore è questa: (grazie!!)

Sans reconnaissance du bien fondé et de la recevabilité au fond des demandes formées, il apert que le demandeur a produit un certain nombre de pièces qui ne démontrent pas un préjudice subi par lui en France justifiant la compétence des Tribunaux français au sens de l’article 5-3 du règlement précité


----------



## matoupaschat

danielarinaldini said:


> "Il est produit des revues étrangères et un constat d’huissier annexant la saisie papier de sites internet en anglais non destinés spécifiquement à un public français"
> 
> capisco che "vengono prodottte riviste straniere e una constatazione giudiziaria che associa l'inserimento su carta di siti internet ecc ecc"


Penso che hai ragione. Non conoscevo "l'inserimento su carta", grazie!


----------



## danielarinaldini

matoupaschat said:


> Penso che hai ragione. Non conoscevo "l'inserimento su carta", grazie!



*G*razie ho cambiato un po' il termine ma il concetto è quello, grazie di nuovo


----------



## matoupaschat

danielarinaldini said:


> grazie ho cambiato un po' il termine ma il concetto è quello, grazie di nuovo



A te!


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Daniela, ciao Matou,
sarà che sono molto stanca...ma non capisco bene il concetto. Si tratta di materiale presente in rete che viene usato per pubblicazioni cartacee (riviste) senza previa autorizzazione?


----------



## danielarinaldini

Nunou said:


> Ciao Daniela, ciao Matou,
> sarà che sono molto stanca...ma non capisco bene il concetto. Si tratta di materiale presente in rete che viene usato per pubblicazioni cartacee (riviste) senza previa autorizzazione?



*N*o credo che parli del fatto che i siti internet sono stati presentati come prova in documento cartaceo così capisco io...


----------



## matoupaschat

Anche io capivo che le pagine del sito sono state stampate e prodotte come prova...


----------



## Nunou

Ah...ora ci sono!
Hanno stampato i contenuti del sito per produrli come prova in formato cartaceo...grazie Daniela!

P.S.: quindi una riproduzione cartacea dei contenuti dei siti internet...


----------



## blixen

per quanto riguarda la seconda parte della frase (lo stampo del sito) sono ok, ma l'inizio della frase in francese non va... cerca di verificare se non manca qualcosa... forse: "il est LE produit des revues.." nel senso che sarebbe il sito che risulterebbe delle riviste, o forse: "il est produit PAR des revues..."


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Blixen e benvenut@ in WRF It-Fr 

"Il est produit" è una forma impersonale che significa in italiano "sono esibite, prodotte + soggetto reale, riviste ecc." 
Occhio che l'azione di stampare non è lo stampo (guarda QUI), ma l'impressione.

Okay?


----------

